# Automatic water changer



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a 25' python from BA but no faucet on my main level has an intake that will allow me to fit the python so it creates suction. I have a fountain pump but it is very small. Can I do something similar with a powerhead to change the water in my 65G or possibly in a 120G?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi George, I had the same problem when I kept my quarantine tank in the upstairs office. I found a quick dissconnect fitting in "Home Depot" that screwed onto the tap in my bathroom. ( see photo )

Take off the aerator








screw on the snap fitting








attach the female quick connect






and screw on your BA python hose.....simple!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The problem is that the intakes in the bathroom are square. And I'm not allowed to use the kitchen sink. Hence my dilemma.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi George ours are square too but up underneath they unscrew


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can you cut in a secondary supply valve under the bathroom sink? And then just run a length of flex hose up to the sink as needed?


----------

